# شرح توضيحي "الوان و انواع العضويات بالمنتدي  "وهنا توضيح لمن فقد توقيعه "



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2012)

*

كثيرا ما يثير فضول الاعضاء الجدد 
ماذا يعني كل لون من الوان العضويات المختلفه 

وايضا قد يلاحظ بعض الاعضاء اختفاء توقيعه 
وزوال صلاحيه الرسائل الخاصه ورسائل الزوار 
وتعديل المشاركات

هنا ستجد الاجابه 

**اولا انواع العضويات :-
**1- المدير العام " الادمن "
وله كافه الصلحيات بالمنتدي فيما لا يتعارض مع الخصوصيه 

 ‏2- نائب المدير " المشرف العام "
ويكون له كافه الصلاحيه الاشرافيه علي كل اقسام المنتدي
ولكن يرجع الي المدير العام في بعض الصلحيات الاشرافيه 
فيما يتعلق بالمشرفين الحاليين والسابقين 

3- المشرف الحالي
ويكون له حق الاشراف والمراجه لكافه المواضيع والمشاركات الموجوده 
بقسمه " وله حق النقل والحذف والتحرير والدمج "

4- المشرف السابق
وهم من كانوا فيما مضي من اصحاب العضويات الاشرافيه 
ولكن لضيق وقتهم او اسباب اخري مؤقته 
يتم تحويل عضويته لمشرف/ه سابق/ه

5- المحاورين
وهؤلاء من لديهم موهبه التحاور ولديهم خليفه دراسيه عن الامور المسيحيه والاسلاميه واللاهوتيه ... ألخ

6- العضويه المباركه 
يتم اعطاء العضويه المباركه للاشخاص بعد التأكد 
من بعض الامور اهمها ان يكون العضو مسيحي
وليس هناك دور لعدد المشاركات او المده الزمنيه في الاختيار 

7- العضويه الشرفيه 
 **وهي عضويه خاصه تمنح للاباء الكهنه والشخصيات المرموقه 

**8- العضويه النشيطه**
وهي عضويه تمنح بشكل تلقائي لكل الاعضاء 
بعد تجاوزهم عدد 250 مشاركه 
ويكون لهم حق تعديل المشاركات فيما عدا الاقسام الحواريه 
واستخدام رسائل الزوار 
*
9- عضو جديد 
*وتكون للاعضاء حديثي التسجيل 
*
*او من هم لم يكملوا 250 مشاركه 
*
*ويكون لهم حق استخدام صلاحيات التوقيع والرسائل الخاصه بعد تجاوزهم 60 مشاركه *

*10- عضو جديد*
*عضويه لم يتم تفعيلها بعد 
او عضو حالي قام بتغير الايميل 
 
‏*‏11- عضو مفصول
* مفصول لمخالفه قوانين المنتدي 
قد يكون فصل نهائي او لمده محدده 

وهنا بعدما تعرفنا علي كل انواع العضويات 
قد نجد بعض الحالات الشاذه 
الذي يفاجئي باختفاء بعض الصلحيات 

وهنا تكون الاجابه 
انه تم اعطائه عضويه ذات طابع خاص
اي تم سحب بعض الصلاحيات مثل
 " التوقيع والصوره الرمزيه والرسائل الخاصه ورسائل الزوار "

 سلام المسيح 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مارس 2012)

حلوة فكرة الموضوع جداا

شكرا يا عياد


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (22 مارس 2012)

شكرا على التوضيح
ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2012)

*


tasoni queena قال:



حلوة فكرة الموضوع جداا

 شكرا يا عياد

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ *ميرسي كوينا 
ربنا يفرحك 

*


Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *شكرا على التوضيح
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> *​


*

العفو يا غالي * *
يا رب تكون استفادت 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أبريل 2012)

*للرفع ردا علي سؤال احد الاعضاء*​


----------



## tonyturboman (16 يوليو 2012)

شكرا للشرح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 سبتمبر 2012)

tonyturboman قال:


> شكرا للشرح



:smil12::smil12:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2013)

<<UP>>​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 مارس 2013)

*شرح جميل 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2013)

شكرا للتوضيح الجميل ..
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *شرح جميل
> ربنا يباركك*​





خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> شكرا للتوضيح الجميل ..
> ربنا يباركك​


* ويباركم يا رب 
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

شرح جميل جدا وهايفيد ناس كتيره وبالاخص الناس الجديده والعضويات الجديده
لان فيه ناس جديده كتير بتسأل عن الصلاحيات
شكرا لك ، ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يخليك للغلابة اللي ذينا 
موضوع حلو ومفيد 
شكرا يا عياد 
ربنا يعوضك *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

بس ايه العضو البرونزي ده يا جودعان

و بيبقي لونه سيلفر او فضي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> بس ايه العضو البرونزي ده يا جودعان
> 
> و بيبقي لونه سيلفر او فضي



*جبتها منين برونزي دي ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفت اعضاء كدة بس قدام أوي

يعني مدخلوش من زمان

هدورلك عليهم و اجبلك اسم واحد او اتنين


----------



## ملك العين (27 سبتمبر 2013)

الرب يبارككم ويبارك العمل ويستخدمه لمجده


----------



## خالد خالد خالد (16 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## كليماندوس (12 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على التوضيح


----------

